# New heater developed by canadian lumberjacks



## Eric_S (Aug 26, 2009)

After lots of posts about how to heat your garage this winter, I think I have found a solution. This is a new wood furnace designed by canadian lumberjacks and Bullerjan. Besides it being a beauty to look at, it appears to be very functional. Sucks in cold air in the bottom and shoots out hot air uptop. I wonder how much this costs:

http://www.bullerjan.com/web/en/der-bullerjan.html

It comes in three different designs too.


----------



## Pop (Aug 6, 2007)

I'm in the process of designing a new shop. I plan to use both gas & wood. The gas will be a ceiling mounted unit to keep the place from freezing. The wood is the main heater. This thing looks like a gift from the Gods. I wish that they would give the price & room dimensions in square feet on their on-line question section. I wonder with all the cans & can-nots imposed by the United States is this heater available in the US ?


----------



## Knothead62 (Apr 17, 2010)

Interesting! Kind of looks like the sheepherder stove used by hunters. Cabelas has them but can't remember the price.


----------

